# The Lounge > The Rovers Return >  Good Deal

## graham67

I got a new wardrobe for the wife.......  I dont think I did too badly on the deal   :pmsl:  

Graham.

----------


## Nemo

Hmmmm a wardrobe to store all the fishy nets and things is always a good idea  :Smile:

----------

